# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  اكتشف مكان ملف فايروس الاوتورون بكل سهولة مع هذا الشرح

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   * هل فكرت يوما باكتشاف اين يقبع فايروس الاوتورون*  * وما هي الفايروسات التي تشبهه اذا اكتشف ذالك بابسط الطرق*  *ومع برنامج لا علاقة له بالبرامج الخاصة بحماية الكمبيوتر*  * والطريقة حصرية وخاصة بي ومن اكتشافي و تحمل اسمي في بعض المنتديات*    *فكرة عن البرامج الذي سنستخدمه*  * البرنامج هو فقط  مخصص للتعديل والتحرير على البرامج  التنفيذية حيث يتمثل*    * عمله بفكها ولا  علا قة له مع برامج الحماية لاكن بما  انه يقوم بتحليل* * البرامج* * واكوادها  فلا مانع من ايجاد احد ملفات التي يمكنها  استقبال احد الفايروسات*  *مثل  autorun او sysanti.exe ولحذف الملف سواء  من  احد الاقراص*  *او* * من الفلاش ديسك  اتبع الشرح البسيط مع الصور*    ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------            -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *وهذا في الفلاش ميمواري بالرغم من حذف الفايروس سابقا باداة*   *flash desinfector الا انه لم يحذف نهائيا وباقي هنا مخلفاته*     انتهى الشرح  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أكرم العزاني

*أحسن الله إليك أخي*

----------


## gsm4maroc

*جزاك الله خيرا             *

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك 
اخى الكريم

----------


## biker222

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khaledrepa

فنان باتم معنى الكلمة 
شكراااااااا

----------

